
The age you feel means more than your actual birthdate - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20180712-the-age-you-feel-means-more-than-your-actual-birthdate
======
massysett
My age is not something I feel. It's something I am. To me "I feel like I'm x"
where x is a number is just an absurd statement. My health, my mood, etc does
not have some quantifiable link to my date of birth and the time that has
elapsed since.

